# What do you think of the Deeluxe Ground Control?



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

For me this is the first step towards a split specific techboot, but I'd love to try it out on an alpine board. The sideways flex has to be better in this setup vs a hardshell, so it should be easier to adjust your body over the board for perfect turns. For splitboarding, I think it would be better if they had just the sole, toe and heel in hardboot style, and left the sidepanels soft, but I can see the challenges in that for an alpine boot.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I enjoy that the flex rating is 11/10. That's probably an accurate flex rating given how all over the place those tend to be. Great job, marketing!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

It looks to be strictly a hardboot for alpine, but definitely not an AT boot for splitboarding....so it seems to be a niche/specialty boot only for euro alpine carvers....and does not seem like it would have the flexibility for the Japanese free/flowcarve style. 

Questions that immediately come to mind...

is the lower hard shell heat mouldable?

what is the weight

what about the liners...I want to see them, how tweakable are the liners, is there an inner lace

what about the insoles

does it do the usual .5 mondo adjustments and how do they do this...with a boot shim or more/less volume liner

how is the instep profile...low/high

what is the width and can't it be blown out as in mouldable lower shell

does this boot run cold...as in many hardshell boots...like ski boots and the need for a boot cozy/neoprene covers


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

drblast said:


> I enjoy that the flex rating is 11/10. That's probably an accurate flex rating given how all over the place those tend to be. Great job, marketing!


That's nothin'
This one has a flex rating of 19/19 
Now that's damn stiff haha


TT


----------

